# prop clearance from skeg



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

It's fine that's how my motor is too


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

Your good unless the prop shaft moves but then if it does, you've got larger issues to deal with.


----------

